# Aiport Express et Freebox Revolution



## zutic (7 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, un sujet mainte fois abordé mais sans jamais d'idées claires.
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une borne airport express, et je pensais comme tout produit apple, tu le branches et hop ça marche mais hélas que néni...
J'ai une freebox révolution et cette petite borne mais impossible d'avoir une diode verte pour étendre mon réseau wifi afin de profiter d'internet dans toute la maison, eh oui je voudrais capter même aux toilettes. Alors si quelqu'un a réussi à percer ce mystère je suis toute ouïe... Une manipulation à faire... Je me rends compte que je n'y connais rien en paramétrage DNS, routeur, bridge, je ne pige que dalle... ;-(
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

 il n'y a aucun mystère : la fonction "étendre un réseau" ne fonctionne *QUE* pour étendre le réseau d'un point wifi Apple (autre borne Express, Airport Extrême, Time Capsule).

Citation :

_ "Apple's "extend a wireless network" function is a proprietary feature that will only work if you have another Apple router."_

En réalité il y a quelques exceptions (cf. forums US), par "hasard" ça fonctionne avec certains routeurs wifi.

Avec la Freebox, ça ne marche pas, point.

Tu peux en revanche l'utiliser si tu la connectes par câble ethernet à la Freebox, et en la configurant pour "créer un réseau", et non pas "étendre".

Sinon, tu peux acheter un répéteur wifi universel, qui fera ce que tu souhaites, c'est à dire étendre le réseau de la freebox, sans y être connecté par câble (si j'ai bien compris ta demande).


----------



## zutic (7 Mars 2014)

Oui je souhaite juste étendre la portée de mon wifi à plusieurs pièces de la maison, je pensais que cela marcherait en plaçant mon airport dans une pièce éloigné de ma freebox après configuration, apparemment mon achat est inutile. Je vais me tourner vers un récepteur wifi universel dont tu parles.
Hélas je ne vois pas l'intérêt de relier mon airport à ma box en ethernet ???
Merci grandement pour ces explications.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

zutic a dit:


> Oui je souhaite juste étendre la portée de mon wifi à plusieurs pièces de la maison, je pensais que cela marcherait en plaçant mon airport dans une pièce éloigné de ma freebox après configuration


Ce n'est pas possible avec l'Airport Express, mais possible avec un répéteur universel.



zutic a dit:


> Hélas je ne vois pas l'intérêt de relier mon airport à ma box en ethernet ???


Si tu relies la borne (AE) à la Freebox avec un câble Ethernet, tu peux utiliser l'AE pour "créer un réseau".

Tu aurais alors 2 point d'accès, et si l'AE est suffisamment éloignée de la Freebox grâce à un long câble Ethernet (*), tu pourrais alors couvrir en wifi une zone qui n'est pas couverte actuellement.

A noter que :
1. la solution utilisant le câble Ethernet est plus performante que la solution "extension".
2. on peut configurer le réseau créé par l'AE pour que la Freebox + l'AE soient vues comme un seul réseau, les "clients" se connectant automatiquement au point d'accès (Freebox, AE) qu'ils reçoivent le mieux. 

(*) existent de 0,5 à 50m : 1, 2, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20, 30m, etc...


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Mars 2014)

Tu peux aussi utiliser les boitiers CPL entre ta box et la borne , je ne sais pas si Free les fournit ,
ça te fera un deuxième point wifi &#8230;
C'est ce que j'ai fait en les declarant comme "réseau itinerant" ( terme Apple)
Cela donne un seul réseau wifi , avec plusieurs points d'accès .


----------



## zutic (9 Mars 2014)

Merci à tous pour votre aide, ça fait du bien de voir plus clair sur ce sujet grâce à vos prévisions
Sujet résolu ;-)


----------

